# can you help me identify possible pig breeds to look for?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

We're 'thinking' of getting pigs - we have probably 25 gallons of excess milk/whey a week and pigs just make sense, in that regards.

Would like to find a medium to medium-large breed. Docile. Non-aggressive. Non-rooting if possible. Able to grow out to butchering size in 5-6 months.

any ideas? American Guinea Hogs are too small and too slow growing. After that breed I just run out of ideas....

thanks,
Cathy


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Here are a few ideas.

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/swine/


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

My Berkshires are real friendly.

I do not imagine a non rooting pig exists though.


----------



## barefootflowers (Jun 3, 2010)

We have a pair of Large Blacks. They are more on the large size, but talk about docile! I just love being able to rub their ears and belly. One of the reasons we chose them was because we read that they don't root as much as other breeds. After having Durocs and Berkshires & watching how much rooting they did to our pastures we were ready for a change. It's been 9 months and they haven't rooted up more than the top 2-3 inches. That compares to the huge trenches left by our other hogs. In general they are just very laid back and actually kind of lazy. But they do gain weight quickly-maybe because they don't over exert themselves.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Individual pigs are different, but I had a Hampshire who roamed free and only rooted his sleeping spot. Kinda like a dog, not digging it up much, but wanting it just so.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I think Large Black hogs are known for grazing and not rooting as much as some other breedes. Here is a link for more info. on the Large Black.

http://www.largeblackhogs.org/blog/index.php/breeders-corner/about-large-black-hogs/


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

You can ring a hog of any breed to help limit the rooting. I just accept the rooting as part of the deal and smooth any divots they've created after they've rotated somewhere else. 

Bruce / ebeyfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

Gloucestershire Old Spots. Just the size you are looking for. They are the best pasture hog I've had. They also root much less than other breeds, even the Large Black. (A lot of that has to do with their shorter snouts.) Very docile and playful. And the meat is known in the U.K. as the best available.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

The G. Old Spots were on my 'maybe list' as were the Large Blacks. Glad to hear good things about them!

*Any feedback about Tamworths*? I think I found a breeding pair locallly.... ideally I'd love to not own a boar, just rent one for breeding dates. If I could take my gentle sow to the boar life it sounds just about perfect. lol.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Pasture plus dairy is a great diet. We do pasture/hay plus about 1,200 gallons a day of whey and occasionally other dairy plus a little bit of pumpkins, apples and other things. The pasture/hay makes up almost all of their diet (~90%) by dry matter and the dairy makes up the next 7% DM supplying lysine and calories.

As to breed, most of all it is what ever you can find locally. We have York x Berk x Tam x Large Black x Other. They grow big and fast on pasture and dairy. Rather than worrying too much about getting a specific breed just get something, almost anything, you can find. The closer it and its parents were raised to how you will raise it the better as then it will be closer to adapting.

Personally I would stay away from the slower growing and miniature breeds since the goal is to produce meat.

We don't ring our pigs. I do not find it necessary. What they root is brush, which I want them to root. They don't tend to root pasture - rather they graze it. To managed rotational grazing. It works great with pigs.

Temperament is highly genetic. I've read repeatedly that the Red Hogs, the Durocs, are mean and aggressive. Some people prize this but others have been hurt. One woman I know of got horribly injured by Duroc sows. Within our pigs there was definitely a mean line of pigs and I weeded out those genetics. Cull hard. I have a policy - we eat mean people. The pigs that are left are docile and wonderful. No need to have dangerous livestock on the farm or homestead.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Just back from the county fair today - had fun looking at the pigs. The only exhibitors are 4h kids - the only swine, almost exclusively, were cross breds. A few durocs, a couple of berkshires and hampshires, one polish white, and two landrace crosses. I kinda wish I had noted which 4h club had the landrace crosses... but perhaps I can figure that out post-fair. 

After the fair we stopped at my friend's farm to pick up our organic grain - and learned that she pastures 2 pigs every season, supplementing with whey from her farmstead cheesery. What a surprise! Went to look at them. They look like the commercial xbreds from the fair, came from a farmer within 20 miles, and my friend says they pasture and grow out well. At $60 for a 50 lb feeder piglet much more affordable than heritage pigs, too.

So much to think about... and good info to help us think it through! Walter, your points strike home with us. We went through a similar path with sheep - from heritage breed to larger to crossbred to fastgrowing and docile and quiet. It makes sense to ask your animals to do what you need.

thanks!


----------

